# Honey has very odd taste



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Picked up some honey at a bee supply store the other day got it home and it has almost a sour taste and smell , its from a reputable apiary as far as I know . At first I thought it was something the bees were feeding on at the time but I think the people would have known , now I'm wondering if its fermented , maybe honey that had to much moisture in it and it didn't show up until it sat on the store shelve for awhile , any ideas .


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Fermented honey smells like fermentation - a mixture of yeast and alchohol i guess - but in my experience it tastes perfectly good. I'm sure there could be exceptions. Maybe it's turning to vinegar - which might actually be pretty cool.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm familiar with the yeast fermentation smell I get when making hard cider and I'm not detecting that at all , I like almost any honey I've tried but I can't eat this one and enjoy it ,I've tried.


----------



## greg zechman (Nov 2, 2010)

what is the color and clarity of the honey...greg


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Greg its very clear and the color I would say it is a real lite amber with almost a hint of orange but not as lite as clover.And it seems to have a candy smell.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Could it be golden rod honey?


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

If it's raw golden rod honey it would be crystalized. It will crystalize in a couple of weeks after extracting. As far as golden rod honey's taste, it is my very favorite honey. I know it has a bad reputation but it doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Ben Franklin said:


> Could it be golden rod honey?


Golden rod smell like old gym socks and is darker color.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I heard to that goldenrod is a darker honey and also that the hive will actually smell bad while the flow is on but the smell doesn't stay with the honey once its bottled . I was hoping it wasn't a goldenrod flavor as I have at least 12 acres of it all around my hives and can't wait for some of my own honey !!


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't consider it a dark honey. it is medium in color. It does have a funny smell in the hive, but once extracted, I think it has a wonderful taste. If you will try it I'll bet you will like the taste!


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I hope this stuff isn't goldenrod , this honey is very thin also . I can't even use it in my tea !!


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

I know this might be a dumb question, but have you gone back to the bee supply store you bought it from and ask them if the honey smells and tastes right to them and, if possible, what its origin is? You would think someone in the bee business would have a good answer for you.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

The golden rod honey I've had was a fairly thick honey. I think you have gotten a bad batch of honey, maybe the containers were contaminated with something. I think Barberberryfarm has the right idea.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

That was my first call , at the time I was thinking more about what was the nectar flow when this honey was made , because I had never tasted anything like it and it really turned me off , I told the wife if this was the first honey someone tried they would never try honey again ! Anyway the supplier acted like he new nothing about it and never called back . I also e-mailed the apiary to find out about it and they didn't respond either , I'll call the supplier back and see if they looked into it , it would nice to know if its from a odd flow or just honey that went bad .


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What does the label say? No floral source indicated? Any indication where it was made or which state the producer is from? It could be almond honey, perhaps. Goldenrod smell mostly occurs when bees are working it and when the supers are being taken off. Goldenrod honey, in my experience, is quite a nice tasting honey. You mentioned it was too thin to use in your tea. I don't get that. Too thin to use in your tea? How so.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

sqkcrk , Label says pure honey . made in northeast PA . It is a thin honey but I meant the taste ruins my tea so I can't use it for that , can't use it for much of anything ! Could clover honey have a odd taste , I thought clover honey was very mild and very light in color .


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Must be high moisture honey. Does it have a slightly sour taste?


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes it does .


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thin honey w/ a sour taste makes me think that this honey was extracted before it was finished being dried down by the bees. It still has more moisture than it should and has slightly fermented. Send it to the producer. Maybe they don't know.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Did the beekeeper take his bees to CA almond pollination? Almond honey has a taste like you're describing. Beekeepers normaly don't harvest it, or even put supers on the hives.


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

Had some from mustard last year. Clear with a sort of medicine flavor. After it sat for a few months, either it or I mellowed out.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Haven't been able to find there email , so I will check with the bee supply house where I bought it and see if they know what it is.


----------

